# The future of prosthetics



## BobWarfield (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought this was an extremely cool article and video on the future of prosthetics:

http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=16186

Kamen is quite an inventor, and his New Hampshire workshop with all the CNC machines was cool.

It's good to see the government is funding things like this.

Best,

BW


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 13, 2009)

I saw the segment on 60 minutes last night and aside from the impressive nature of the shop and the prosthetic arm research, I was even nicer seeing such enthusiasm ficused on our returning soldiers and THEIR needs! Money well spent I think.

Bill


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 13, 2009)

My God---How wonderfull!! Would I ever like to work on that project.---Brian


----------

